# Please help! Snowboarder Trapped in Japan!



## Ewall

My little brother, Maxx Waligora, is in serious need of help after succumbing to paralysis of his lower body due to a spinal infection. He is devastated that he may never be able to snowboard again. We're looking for help in any way possible. I will link his GoFundMe page shortly. Thank you.


----------



## Ewall

Snowboarder Trapped in Japan!, organized by Kris Damato


SNOWBOARDER TRAPPED IN JAPAN! Please help us! Maxx Waligora has spent the last several yea… Kris Damato needs your support for Snowboarder Trapped in Japan!



www.gofundme.com


----------

